# Please allow me to introduce ourselves



## Mantagirl (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We have had many lovely mice in our household. At Christmas I went to Holland and returned with a pregnant mouse from Mousery Mazoe.
We called her Evenstar and she had 9 babies, all carrying the Hereford gene. I hadn't realised at the time how rare they were in the UK.
Since then, all but two of the offspring have found a new home. We still have Effie who shares a cage with her mother and her brother Jon Snow is in a neighbouring cage.
JS is quite a free-range mouse. He often squeezes out through the wire and goes for a wander on top of the cupboard, only to return to his bachelor pad at the end of the night.
He's a great character and he has Gremlin ears so is a little mutant.
The reason I joined this board is because I am starting to look for a stud for Effie so as to carry on the Hereford line. Sofar I haven't managed to find anyone else with Herefords in the UK so I am pinning my hopes on this board. I had a word with the original breeder and she said I could also consider a "black self" mouse as a stud. I am still learning about the genetics of it all but am certainly very much interested in this particular marking. So please get in touch if you can help me out. Effie is now 4 months old. We live in Hertfordshire.
Here's a pic her giving her brother a little kiss


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Your best option of getting a Hereford buck is to join the London Mouse club or if is you are willing to travel the National mouse club.Herefords are not rare in either club
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 5492,d.d2s
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 5492,d.d2s


----------



## Mantagirl (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you Sarah. Much appreciated! I plan to travel up to the show near Manchester.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great,let me know if you do.I can probably sort you a hereford buck.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cuties! Welcome


----------



## Mantagirl (Apr 22, 2016)

Due to the unexpected mini heatwave last weekend, we decided against the long drive up north. Unfortunately that meant that Effie didn't get a boyfriend either On top of that, I will be away during the next show at the beginning of June. Just wondering if there are any people with Herefords down London way?


----------

